# Beep



## SouthSider13 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello there
I decided to sign up for this forum after i bought my 06 SE-R for 14$ and 19K
And i have a quick question, every time i turn on my car there is a beeping noise. And i have my seatbelt on.
Why is the beeping happening!!!


----------

